# Shaking after eating?



## Leeanne

About 80% of the time after teddy eats he will start shaking pretty badly, for about 5 minutes, he will climb and burrow under my clothes like he is sad till he calms down, I've been dealing with other things with him but now I've got past all that its time to sort this! Lol he literally just shakes and wants to cuddle me :/ I've googled and havnt came to any conclusion, he is fed regularly throughout the day but still shakes? The only time it seems he doesn't shake is when we are round someone else's house, he will then go of and play but when at mine he shakes, it's not cold in my house at all.


----------



## LostLakeLua

I have no idea what that could be. =( Poor Teddy, that sounds like no fun at all. Has it been going on for a while?? It sounds like he could be in pain; when my Kahlua has a tummy ache she doesn't shake but she does what you described, and tries to burrow as close to me as possible. She only does it when her tummy is hurting, though. When she was an itty bitty pup she used to have motor seizures, where it would look like she was shivering, but it would only be for a few seconds and she'd snap out of it; and she outgrew that by the time she was about 10 weeks old and it only happened a handful of times. If I were you, I'd set up an appointment with a veterinarian (holistic preferably so they don't just pump him full of drugs) as if he's at the point where he isn't acting normal (playing, wagging his tail, etc) it could be something serious if it's affecting him that much. =( I wish you and Teddy the best of luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Leeanne

Thank you  I have no idea if I har a holistic vet near me I will have to do some research! He acts normal playing, wagging tail, generally going crazy lol all the time it's just shaking after eating  I thought maybe he was just getting too excited about the food but it happens pretty much all the time :/


----------



## CHITheresa

Amberleah has never seen her holistic she treats her over the phone and internet. 
The food is not cold is it? I take Amberleah out of refrigerator for a little while before i give to her.


----------



## Angel1210

Angel shakes, visibly, but its before he eats, while I am preparing his food or if I have leftover food on the counter! He calms down once he knows there is no chance of him getting anything else! hahaha.

I hope it is not anything serious. But it sounds as if he may have a little pain while eating which might be as simple as changing his food. Hopefully that is all it is.

Keep us updated.


----------



## susan davis

I think maybe Teddie may be eating too fast, and gets aware of gas maybe? If he will let you, rub his belly and 'move' some of that air around? If he doesn't like it, quit. Mine will let me knead their belly when they get a distended tummy. They don't run away, so I figure they must realize it helps. Good luck.


----------



## Leeanne

Thanks guys  food does come from the refrigerator so will start waiting a bit before feeding also he does wolf it down as fast as he can manage lol so will also buy one of those anti-gulp bowls and see what happens  I'm changing his food at the moment too as he was on pedigree before which I think is a rubbish food! if it doesn't stop I will go to the vet! I've just been reading more and someone said it can be the liver however I'm not going to jump to conclusions because I've done that with everything so far thinking the worse from reading online then it turns out to be nothing! Lol but will try both those things this week and see if either makes a difference, if not back to the vet, she must love me haha


----------



## chili

I feed mine raw and if I dont warm it alittle or let it sit out for awhile he gets cold after eating and will shiver.


----------



## Sideout

You could try popping the food in the microwave for a few seconds before giving it to him


----------



## Quill

Edie started doing this recently too, after we changed her food. It isn't the same shiver as she does when she's cold, it's a short sharp shiver every couple of seconds rather than a constant slight tremble. I think it's because she gets a sudden rush of energy, she reminds me of me when I've had too much coffee. Doesn't feel great, but then it wears off and everything is fine.


----------



## Leeanne

I just fed him, left the food for half hour while human dinner was cooking so it was a bit warmer and he didn't shake at all  so I'm hopeing that was it, also feeling a little silly I never thought of this lol! So fingers crossed thanks guys


----------



## ~LS~

What an easy solution that was! Hope the shakes don't come back. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leeanne

I'm very impressed  if this is the problem the forum has saved me a vet consultation fee lol


----------

